# Could you be attracted to a woman with bald, shaved, or very short hair (buzz cut)?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Not really.. :stu


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

If she's willing and breathing on her own..... HELL YAH !!!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah! I think it really emphasizes the face and if you think about it, hair is basically just dead stuff growing from your scalp. I think women who are bald are very brave.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry it just looks weird.

I don't think I could do it. I would gladly be their friend though.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I prefer a women with long hair, but its her hair so If I want her I gotta deal with it.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know for sure. from all the pictures i've seen it doesn't do it for me personally but I wouldn't want to rule it out. its rare that women have their hair this short so the chances of finding someone I also think is attractive (in other ways) that also happens to have that style of haircut is going to be quite slim. i've never seen a woman in real life with their hair this short.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I can't say I find it very attractive.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No. Shortest I like is to the shoulders.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I think totally bald looks too jarring ops Though it's probably something I'd get used to if I was exposed to it more.

There's an actress named Saramoira Shields who keeps her head closely shaved to show off her scalp tattoo of the globe, which I think looks awesome.










It's definitely something women can pull off, and in my opinion some women actually look better with it. Melissa McBride, the actress who plays Carol on The Walking Dead, I think she's a good example of someone who very short hair looks great on.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

mark101 said:


> Short hair yes but baldness in women is not something I find attractive to be honest. I'd be ok if they had cancer or alopecia and wore a wig most of the time.


Same here


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

it's punk rock, man. i wonder if cancer patients would appreciate the question.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like short hair on women. I am not so sure about shaven. It would depend on how feminine her face was. It shouldn't really matter what I think anyhow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not so big on short hair on most gals. A lot of women with short hair look very neat & professional but generally it detracts from their attractiveness for me. It only suits a select few in me eyes & I couldn't tell you what's required for it to work in terms of attractiveness.

I also love women with really long hair. I love losing myself in long, pretty scented hair, it's fantastic!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I also love women with really long hair. I love losing myself in long, pretty scented hair, it's fantastic!


yea i'm the same. long hair really does it for me. also big hair or just really wild hair (lots of it).


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

The longer the hair, the more attractive (to a certain point).


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I voted "Shorter than 6 inches"
Short hair on girls looks hawt to me. Not a shaved head though.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, fine by me! Especially that picture of Ms Portman, just wow.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't mind it being a bit short, but not entirely bald. I like stroking their hair and i think a woman's hair is beautiful.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ew, no.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Yup! Depends on the person though! :teeth


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

depends on the person but sure why not


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Shaved, assuming that means the Natalie Portman style. Shiny bald is a little too much for my tastes, although I've seen some women who look good that way.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate short hair on women, so shoulder length is the minimum for me~


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It's not the sexiest thing ever but I could deal with a bald babe. Hair grows back if they ever change their mind. I shave my head from time to time so I know it's a lot of work keeping the bald look.

I really prefer women with long hair but I'm very flexible on the hair.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Not attracted to women, but seeing as I can be attracted to men with buzzed/bald head then I'm assuming yes.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm generally not attracted to them, but an attractive female is an attractive female whether she has dreads, short hair or is bald. So I guess so.


----------

